# Hello from Wales!



## Llew

Hello, just thaught id say hello and intoduce myself im Llewelyn Seymour (dont worry your not the only one who can't pronhounce it!! :lol: ) Im 16 and currently have 1:2 royals and a female boa constrictor and am on the prawl for a male hypo boa 8) Chow for now


----------



## t-bo

Hello and welcome! you think your names hard to pronounce you should try mine 

You going to breed your royals? good luck if you are.. look forward to some pics!


----------



## Cat

hiya Llew welcome


----------



## ROMANO

welcome got any pics of your royals


----------



## Anonymous

Hiya and







to the forum hope you enjoy you stay, cant wait to see your pics of your Royals


----------



## Charun

hi and welcon here! good luck with your royals.


----------



## Llew

hey ill get pics of the royals soon!


----------



## nattyb

hello and welcome


----------



## manda

hi and welcome 
manda xx


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome dude


----------



## LeeH

hey there  
look forward to seeing pics of your snakes
lee


----------



## tazzyasb

Small world again. Not only did Scott et his royal from me I got two of my corns from Llew. His royals are lovely and his boa is well smart was never interested in them before I saw his and now thinking if I do not have any luck in getting brb this next couple of months will get a boa.

Oh and LLew makes very professional vivs himself. If only I had such skill.

Welcome LLew


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, everyone knows everyone is the rep world, they seem to


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Welcome Llew!!!!!!


----------



## Llew

haha thanks tazzy and everyoneelse for the welcome!


----------



## Viper_

welcome young welsh dude :lol:


----------

